# General Business Category > Entrepreneurship and Business Management Forum >  Public Interest Score, Audit Committe & Non Exec Directors

## SSS100

Good day,

I have a small business, and not really clued up about the new companies Act (i so far out all efforts in running the business than Acts)

So, my accountant (out-sourced service) just informed me that they will be doing a Public Interest Score on the company and I may have to appoint  Audit Committe & Non Exec Directors in the company.

I do not understand this. The accountat told me a long story about "points for employees & liabilities"
Honestly, I do not get the story on the matter. And I do not want to bring in strangers into my business so they can dictate to me what to do (I worked very hard to develop the business)

Please help and clarify this new beast

Regards

----------


## wynn

I am sure they are referring to the PAIA (public access to information act) Manual which is supposed to be submitted to the department??? 
One of the old BW's may have a copy of the manual which is pretty simple to fill in and send via registered post.
Don't let the Accountant fellow buls#!t you about how much it costs etc. (money making scam)

Ill see if I can turn up something in my files, perhaps one of the other members has theirs closer to hand?

----------


## Dave A

Also asked and answered here.

It is a bit frustrating when people post two threads asking the same question.

----------

